# What the best way to shuck pea pods?



## shengchieh (May 14, 2009)

Every weekend, I end up shucking the fava beans and pea pods.  The
fava beans are easy - just snap them at the seedsinto a large bowl.   
But what is the fastest way to shuck pea pods?  Strip them (pull string 
on side) and open them in (vertical) half or what?  Any trick(s) to 
opening them faster?

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## JMediger (May 14, 2009)

I shell mine the way you are describing ... pull the string, split on the seam and run my finger down to clear the peas.  Tedious but worth it!  I'm game for a quicker way though ...


----------



## ChefJune (May 14, 2009)

I think the term for peas is "shell," "shuck" is for corn.

Anyway, I want to shell the peas and discard the pods.....  There are no short cuts I know of, after about 60 some years of shelling, but the more you do it, the faster you get.


----------



## Cooksie (May 14, 2009)

I've never used one, but there are hand cranked pea shellers that supposedly shell the peas without squishing them. When I buy peas at the farmers' market, they have electric shellers. 

Pea Sheller - Manual Pea Sheller from CanningPantry.com


----------



## ChefJune (May 14, 2009)

_DA*N!_ there's a gadget for everything, isn't there?  but that one doesn't say it is good for good old English peas.   In fact it looks to me like that would crush them to death!

I don't know 'bout you, but I don't have room in my kitchen for the gadgets I would like to have, much less a pea sheller .


----------



## HMGgal (May 14, 2009)

Get a big bowl. Set the peas beside it. Round up the kids/grandkids. Tell 'em no dinner until the peas are shelled. Works every time.


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2009)

yeah, you just gotta shell those babies!


----------



## shengchieh (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for replying.   Maybe someone can cite a recipe where the pea pods
don't need to be shelled.

Oh well - I guess I'm stuck stringing them.

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## ChefJune (May 15, 2009)

shengchieh said:


> Thank you for replying. Maybe someone can cite a recipe where the pea pods
> don't need to be shelled.
> 
> Oh well - I guess I'm stuck stringing them.
> ...


 
Are you talking about peas, or pea _pods?_ 

Peas need to be shelled.  Pea _pods_ need to be de-strung.


----------



## shengchieh (May 15, 2009)

I'm guessing pea.  At least it looks like the picture in upper right corner of

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pea

Sheng-Chieh

p.s. Sorry can't post URL yet - not enough posts.


----------

